# احجار كريمة خام ياقوت وزبرجد للبيع الكمية8,5 كلجم



## kafh (9 مارس 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 



احجار كريمة خام للبيع



الانواع زبرجد وياقوت واخرى 

الاحجار خام وتتكون من ترسبات اخرى غير الياقوت والزبرجد وانت وشطارتك

الكمية المتوفرة 8,5 كلجم 

البيع مليون ريال 

رجاء خاص الوسطاء يمتنعون لا نستقبل اي وسطاء مشتري جاد فقط 











































* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: احجار كريمة خام ياقوت وزبرجد للبيع الكمية8,5 كلجم*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​


احجار كريمة للبيع بسعر مغري






* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 مارس 2012)

*رد: احجار كريمة خام ياقوت وزبرجد للبيع الكمية8,5 كلجم*

ماشااء الله 


موووفقه يااااارب


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: احجار كريمة خام ياقوت وزبرجد للبيع الكمية8,5 كلجم*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (17 أبريل 2012)

*رد: احجار كريمة خام ياقوت وزبرجد للبيع الكمية8,5 كلجم*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​


احجار كريمة للبيع بسعر مغري


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: احجار كريمة خام ياقوت وزبرجد للبيع الكمية8,5 كلجم*


*
اللهم ارضى عنا وارضنا واكفنا بك عن من سواك 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.*






عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
‫الكلمة المفتاحية - عود موروكي,عود كلمنتان,عود هندي‬&lrm; - YouTube
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *
* 0505678580*


​


----------

